# American Racing PVD Color?



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

From what I understand American Racing's "PVD" finish has almost a smoke tint color to it. Anyone have them, thoughts compared to the standard chrome? Pics would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------

